# The Fat-Furry Pride Thread



## Sedit (Jun 6, 2012)

Please leave the Hatorade at the door.  Don't like it, don't read it/look at it.  We all know many people detest us fatties.  We hear it everyday. (I'd like to think we fuzz-heads would be more enlightened, and not hate on each other for our differences...but alas...)

So...This thread is for those of us who are fat, either in fursona, RL, or both....and embrace it.  And of course, those of you who actually enjoy us fatso's as well.  Can't say no to a genuine admirer/encourager. ;-)



I know, I've made a thread or two in the past like this...but it's been awhile.  People come and go on the forum and stuff.  So rather than raise the dead, I decided to start a fresh one for us.  

Maybe we can start a group/club here?  Not sure how that even works...but if there's enough interest, we should look into it.


I dunno....ummm...we have cookies?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 6, 2012)

I still don't understand why people take pride in something that isn't an accomplishment.
It seems so pointless.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 6, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> I still don't understand why people take pride in something that is a *disability*.



Fix'd.

Well that is furries for you.


----------



## softi (Jun 6, 2012)

Sedit said:


> I know, I've made a thread or two in the past like this...but it's been awhile.  People come and go on the forum and stuff.  So rather than raise the dead, I decided to start a fresh one for us.



Something about that smiley face looks overweight.  Does anybody else see it too?


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 6, 2012)

I just dont see this and go AWWWW HOW CUTE i think I need to man the harpoons and sock up on mre's. I get if its hard for people to lose weight and I understand that there are conditions that cause hyper inflation of the fat cells but its not something I can just get into :/ It honestly makes me sick to see someone who refuses to believe they are morbidly obese and continue to shove fat in their mouthes at the point of eating lard like its ice cream and think its attractive- more power to you I guess


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 6, 2012)

Sedit said:


> Please leave the Hatorade at the door.  Don't like it, don't read it/look at it.  We all know many people detest us fatties.  We hear it everyday. (I'd like to think we fuzz-heads would be more enlightened, and not hate on each other for our differences...but alas...)
> 
> So...This thread is for those of us who are fat, either in fursona, RL, or both....and embrace it.



I've stopped reading after that part.  Fattening yourself up in real life like your fursona. is not something to embrace especially how your encouraging people to have future health problems or even hastening their death.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

When people "hate" fatties they don't hate them for who they are. They tend to dislike the attitude of promoting unhealthy living as a positive thing. Just saying. That said if you don't want people to be negative bringing it up at the beginning of your thread is not the best way to go. It makes it sound like you have a persecution complex.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 6, 2012)

I used to be heavy.  Never again.  I like doing stuff and seeing my penis.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh man you opened a bad thread here. The "hatorade" will commense
Morbidly obese people are people who ignored their bodies and let it go bad. If you wanna be proud of it I just don't understand you
Why would you wanna be proud of your failure? Failure to look after yourself


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 6, 2012)

Well, I guessed i'd see a thread like this sooner or later.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 6, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Oh man you opened a bad thread here. The "hatorade" will commense
> Morbidly obese people are people who ignored their bodies and let it go bad. If you wanna be proud of it I just don't understand you
> Why would you wanna be proud of your failure? Failure to look after yourself




KISS ME AND WISK ME AWAY- the very words you speak should be written down in a tome and shouted across the land in a singularity of antiweight propaganda


----------



## Limbo (Jun 6, 2012)

I understand having an overweight character, or liking people who are overweight (To an extent), but when you get to the point where you obsess over it, and make your fursona so fat that it isn't even possible any more, I get grossed out.

Persecution complexes don't fly well here. You knew from the beginning this was a bad thread, so don't make another one, especially if all your other ones before this ended badly.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 6, 2012)

Is this thread really necessary? I may be new but i'm pretty sure this  thread has existed in many forms in the past, am I right? Well, if I am,  at least i'm getting the Full Furry Forum Experience. Sounds like some  kind of circus.

"Roll up, roll up, it's the wildest show in town! The Full Furry Forum  Experience! Watch in awe, as they sit there and argue about obese  anthros, Star Fox avatars, and perhaps,  science forbid, a combination!  For a limited time only, before the mods  come marching in!"


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 6, 2012)

Fat is nothing to be proud of, as it has serious health implications. Now a few curves here and there never hurt anyone (some people find them damn sexy), but when you reach morbid obesity levels, a line has to be drawn.

Same can be said with the overly thin. Jesus people, can't you stay in normal body type ranges? There are people out there who are starving or have serious glandular disorders, but when you look the same due to refusing to eat or eating too much, something's wrong here. Kinda insulting to those who didn't choose to be that way.

wait...this is about fat fursonas? oh god...curves I get, it's the 50's big fad, but furries who are climbed like mountains and force fed? Dammit furries!

Also what the hell is a hatorade? Gatorade you drink from a hat with straws? Or is it Gatorade made of hate? Help me out people, I'm lost here.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread looks fun. :V


----------



## FM3THOU (Jun 6, 2012)

Honestly, given that Fat Furries are like the most popular sub-genre of furry fetish hybrid... I do not understand why it is not more accepted. OR at least acknowledged. People talk about vore all the time but that pales HEAVILY in comparison to the amount of those who like fatties.

And given this, I've found that people with fat fetishes tend to be some of the coolest people. Like the best kind of dynamic people you could ever hope to know.

Obsession is bad though, and I think this thread definitely kicks off on the wrong foot and addresses the subject in a very awkward way.


----------



## Aden (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't want to rag on someone for their weight or their fetishes. You like it, whatever. You're not hurting anyone (besides possibly yourself). More power to you. 

But is it really a point of pride or something to rally around? I don't get it.


----------



## FM3THOU (Jun 6, 2012)

Aden said:


> I don't want to rag on someone for their weight or their fetishes. You like it, whatever. You're not hurting anyone (besides possibly yourself). More power to you.
> 
> But is it really a point of pride or something to rally around? I don't get it.


Its not, obviously. I am wondering why they made the thread in this fashion, its not like they are going to find ardent supporters out and about here.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow, this place is a mod party. :V

Anyways, this place isn't the proper place to start such a thread since many of the people here either don't care, find the thought funny, find it horrendous, etc.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 6, 2012)

I winced when I saw the thread title.


----------



## Kluuvdar (Jun 6, 2012)

People don't hate the fatties because they're fat, they disagree with them because quite a few of the people in that niche act persecuted.



d.batty said:


> I used to be heavy.  Never again.  I like doing stuff and seeing my penis.



That's going in my signature



Ad Hoc said:


> I winced when I saw the thread title.



I did too. Mainly because of the words "Furry Pride".


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I used to be heavy.  Never again.  I like doing stuff and seeing my penis.



I used to be a hundred pounds heavier. Then I took physical activity to the knee....and better eating to the heart.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 6, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> I used to be a hundred pounds heavier. Then I took physical activity to the knee....and better eating to the heart.



Fail. 
You are a bad dragon. Stop that.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Fail.
> You are a bad dragon. Stop that.



I'm sorry it wasn't very punny. On topic, I always wondered the psychology behind those who are into fat art. So to any fat artists or ...people who like fat art are willing to reply: Why do you like it? What does it do for you? Also...do you feel promoting real life weight gain to extremes is good or bad?


----------



## Carnie (Jun 6, 2012)

I can't see anything particularly wrooooonnngggg with a thread about this.

You're probably gonna continue to get flak though. Saying Hatorade didn't help either.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Jun 6, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Fix'd.
> 
> Well that is furries for you.



I lost 70 lbs.

It wasn't all that hard to go without..


----------



## FM3THOU (Jun 6, 2012)

Kluuvdar said:


> People don't hate the fatties because they're fat, they disagree with them because quite a few of the people in that niche act persecuted.


I dunno, I would tend to disagree as they seem to be the most able to make fun of themselves out of all fetish subgroups.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 6, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> I used to be a hundred pounds heavier. Then I took physical activity to the knee....and better eating to the heart.



Why do you do this to us, Bad Dragon? 

Also, I can sort of sympathize with the people who have a fat fetish because you can't really help what you're into, and it isn't like getting turned on by fat people really hurts anyone (other than the fact that it is unhealthy to be fat), but I don't get why there could possibly be any sort of pride behind it.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 6, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm sorry it wasn't very punny. On topic, I always wondered the psychology behind those who are into fat art. So to any fat artists or ...people who like fat art are willing to reply: Why do you like it? What does it do for you? Also...do you feel promoting real life weight gain to extremes is good or bad?



Being big is awesome. :V 
You get to swing your weight around to knock people aside! :V
Expose everyone to your flatulence! They can deal with it or hit the highway! :V
Become a fire-hazard because everyone has to adhere to your kingly needs! :V
Large seats! :V
And you can put you ass in their face! :V



Mentova said:


> Why do you do this to us, Bad Dragon?



Because she's bad.



> Also, I can sort of sympathize with the people who have a fat fetish because you can't really help what you're into, and it isn't like getting turned on by fat people really hurts anyone (other than the fact that it is unhealthy to be fat), but I don't get why there could possibly be any sort of pride behind it.



Nothing wrong with chubby chasing, unless you find a girl and  "force" her to unhealthy eating habits to suit your fetish.

The link is somewhat relevant to the thread.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Being big is awesome. :V
> You get to swing your weight around to knock people aside! :V
> Expose everyone to your flatulence! They can deal with it or hit the highway! :V
> Become a fire-hazard because everyone has to adhere to your kingly needs! :V
> ...




Any more :V and I would swear this was the nile and we are being surrounded by hungry crocs- QUICK THOW IN THE PEOPLE THAT LOOK LIKE HIPPOS AND RUN LIKE MAD


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Why do you do this to us, Bad Dragon?
> 
> Also, I can sort of sympathize with the people who have a fat fetish because you can't really help what you're into, and it isn't like getting turned on by fat people really hurts anyone (other than the fact that it is unhealthy to be fat), but I don't get why there could possibly be any sort of pride behind it.



Because I can. That said...sometimes I think it's about being part of something that isn't mainstream. People often take pride in being part of the resisting flow. Especially if it is something publicly...different or unusual, or not well received.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 6, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Any more :V and I would swear this was the nile and we are being surrounded by hungry crocs- QUICK THOW IN THE PEOPLE THAT LOOK LIKE HIPPOS AND RUN LIKE MAD



But this thread is about fat furries not vore furries. :V



Trpdwarf said:


> Because I can. That said...sometimes I think  it's about being part of something that isn't mainstream. People often  take pride in being part of the resisting flow. Especially if it is  something publicly...different or unusual, or not well received.


Perhaps. It's just odd to me that someone would take pride in something like that. Maybe it is the whole fight the machine mentality but "I'm fat!" seems like a pretty poor way of doing so.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey, my fursona is fa..
Oh never mind. You've all ruined it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Being big is awesome. :V
> You get to swing your weight around to knock people aside! :V
> Expose everyone to your flatulence! They can deal with it or hit the highway! :V
> Become a fire-hazard because everyone has to adhere to your kingly needs! :V
> ...



But wait...there is more. When you are big you can end up setting the crematory on fire when your remains are cremated: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/06/obese-woman-body-crematorium-fire_n_1573751.html

True story. :c
Feel sad for the family actually.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 6, 2012)

Mentova said:


> But this thread is about fat furries not vore furries. :V




well they had to eat something to get that big, its like my nile monitor, at first it was crickets, then mice, now baby rabbits- and he is becoming a lard ass


----------



## Limbo (Jun 6, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> This thread looks fun. :V



It's like Disneyland! Screaming mountain (As in everyone is screaming no) and B'AWWW-Falls. And they sell HATORADE by the gallon. :V

On topic: Why IS super-mega-obese-furry art so amazing... I don't get it.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 6, 2012)

Where did OP go?

:C


----------



## FM3THOU (Jun 6, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm sorry it wasn't very punny. On topic, I always wondered the psychology behind those who are into fat art. So to any fat artists or ...people who like fat art are willing to reply: Why do you like it? What does it do for you? Also...do you feel promoting real life weight gain to extremes is good or bad?


Why? Because it satisfies an image or a scenario that causes arousal. Promoting real life weight gain is a tricky subject because weight gain is bad for your health yet some people can only be 'truly' satisfied if they look and feel a certain way. Also, it falls within certain people's fetish to be encouraged to gain more weight. 

I am not some expert on this subject, its mostly all fetish stuff so its hard to quantify all the factors. Some just find the appearance of a big round belly to be arousing, while others find the scenario of gaining weight and getting bigger to be arousing. Many kinks fall between this fetish.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 6, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Where did OP go?
> 
> :C




maybe to grab a bite or he lost his keyboard amongst the rolls


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread just reminded me of the gainer thread rant on FA. This will not end well at all.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 6, 2012)

Sedit said:


> Maybe we can start a group/club here?  Not sure how that even works...but if there's enough interest, we should look into it.


Ditto.
I'm sure you've been here long enough to know there's FAF groups.


----------



## FM3THOU (Jun 6, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> maybe to grab a bite or he lost his keyboard amongst the rolls


Now you are getting it.


----------



## Bando (Jun 6, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Where did OP go?
> 
> :C


Probably realized this is a horrible thread and he should feel bad.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 6, 2012)

Carnie said:


> Saying Hatorade didn't help either.



Are you Hatoradingâ„¢? :V


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't understand it at all

I eat whenever I want, whatever I want, usually fast food and whatever

And no matter how much I try I hover around 110 pounds

I just don't understand how people become fat. Is there a trick to gaining weight?

Also, OP, if you don't want to be made fun of because of your weight, it's a good idea to not make food related metaphores/puns (like "hateraid")


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 6, 2012)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I don't understand it at all
> 
> I eat whenever I want, whatever I want, usually fast food and whatever
> 
> ...


Maybe you have low metabolism.
Probably eating a bit over and not moving might get some weight. :V


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 6, 2012)

brb making a "dragonfucking pride" thread


----------



## Sedit (Jun 6, 2012)

Okay....this was apparently an ill-conceived thread on my part.

I was actually legitimately hoping that I could make a thread for people like myself, and others would (for the most part) look away in disinterest, as opposed to trying to tell me how bad fat people should feel about themselves or whatever.  Seriously...not sure what I was thinking.

I have no intention of starting a flame war or anything.  I'm just looking for some like-minded people to share some common interests.  Somebody here already stated, this is perhaps not the forum for that.  They were not kidding.

So I'm not going to bother trying to explain or defend my position, as honestly, I have nothing to prove to anyone, or even myself.  I simply don't care enough.  I'll just take this elsewhere, and I can do my thing, and you guys can not have to see it.  Wasn't trying to rub anyone's snout in it anyway.  I'm not out to change peoples opinions anyway.  that's a pointless endeavor anyway, I already know that.  I leave the "Revolutionary attitude" to those who aren't as indifferent as I am.  I'll just have to remember next time, not to bother broaching this subject around here.

But really....if you don't like it or understand it...why make a big stink about it?  It simply does not effect YOUR life.  But I've always had a fairly permissive attitude towards what others do.  If it isn't impeding on me, and your not hurting children, animals, mentally-handicapped, or someone against there will, what consenting adults do with themselves or others is their business.  At least, that's how I view things.  My only mistake here, was perhaps bringing it up in a place I perhaps shouldn't have.  But hey...I'm just looking to expand my social circle, is all.  Been making a lot of positive changes in my life, and this is part of what I like to do to make myself happy.  That's all.


----------



## Coty-Coyote (Jun 6, 2012)

Fat fur art was my introduction to the fandom....*slips out quietly*


----------



## Sedit (Jun 6, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Ditto.
> I'm sure you've been here long enough to know there's FAF groups.



i knew there was a Groups thing.  Just never used it (I actually don't come 'round here too often...just in short stints here and there).  But when I posted that, my intention was to find or perhaps even set up such a group...I just didn't know how to do it, or if there'd even be interest enough to make it worthwhile.  

That said, thanx for the info, and stff.  It is much appreciated.  ;-)


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 6, 2012)

This is just ONE of the reasons why I'm currently on a diet. And you know what? I lost a total of 10lbs in my first month. And you want to know something else? I'm going to continue to do so until I am no longer what? That's right. Fat.

But still, take pride in it if you really must. But I sure as fuck won't. à² _à²


----------



## Leafblower29 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sedit said:


> Please leave the Hatorade at the door.  Don't like it, don't read  it/look at it.  We all know many people detest us fatties.  We hear it  everyday. (I'd like to think we fuzz-heads would be more enlightened,  and not hate on each other for our differences...but alas...)


So let me get this straight, you're shoving things down people's throat, and telling them not to complain. That's like raping someone and telling them not to press charges and to keep quiet about. I'm not hating or anything, but don't have overly high expectations.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 6, 2012)

I AM UGLY AND I AM PROUD


----------



## Coty-Coyote (Jun 6, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I AM UGLY AND I AM PROUD



Ooh, you should make a den post about it.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm SO regretting entering that avatar game now ... :V


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 7, 2012)

Seriously nothing to be proud about being overweight... huge health risk and increases the risk for multiple issues and diseases...

Honestly I don't mind meat on anyone, or even a little chubbiness considering today's society thinks that being able to see your ribs without sucking your chest in is attractive... when 50 years ago a woman having 'curves' was attractive...

Chubby, yes, I like. Obese, NO. The sad thing is 90% of the 'fat' furs or ANY artwork relating to them is done in an extremely obese size, and/or life threatening size(anyone see the movie gamer?). I only know of two artists that draw 'chubby' furs and it's a nice change from the ALWAYS ATHLETIC ones you see 99% of the time.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I AM UGLY AND I AM PROUD



Now Deedee, we all know that ever since you created that 'Tattoo' thread, that phrase is now warranted _*False *_in all aspects. =D



Jaxinc said:


> Seriously nothing to be proud about being  overweight... huge health risk and increases the risk for multiple  issues and diseases...
> 
> Honestly I don't mind meat on anyone, or even a little chubbiness  considering today's society thinks that being able to see your ribs  without sucking your chest in is attractive... when 50 years ago a woman  having 'curves' was attractive...
> 
> Chubby, yes, I like. Obese, NO. The sad thing is 90% of the 'fat' furs  or ANY artwork relating to them is done in an extremely obese size,  and/or life threatening size(anyone see the movie gamer?). I only know  of two artists that draw 'chubby' furs and it's a nice change from the  ALWAYS ATHLETIC ones you see 99% of the time.



My avatar picture just sprung to mind here. Look at it. I know it's not exactly brimming with juicy abs and pecs, but he's still handsome as fuck. That's what I want my avatar to look like. Chubby, but not Obese. l=D


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 7, 2012)

Sedit said:


> But really....if you don't like it or understand it...why make a big stink about it?  It simply does not effect YOUR life.



On the individual level no, but with one third of the US population obese, it really does affect all of us. All of those people put a massive drain on our resources, taxpayer dollars, and the environment. It's one thing to be obese, but _ choosing_ to be obese because of a _fetish_ is one of the most selfish and self-damaging things you can do, aside from smoking. And announcing that you're _proud_ to be obese is just infuriating.


----------



## Lewi (Jun 7, 2012)

I slightly envy fat people because they can gain weight. I have a High Metabolism, therefore any fat just gets shat out and forgotten.

But I don't envy the fact that fat people are fat. Being fat must suck.

Fat.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 7, 2012)

I wonder how many calories Hatorade has.


No, but seriously, in polite conversation with strangers, it is generally (at least in the real world) not considered appropriate to introduce yourself by proclaiming pride in what kinds of sexual fantasies you partake in.  You can get away with that elsewhere, but please don't assume that because this is a furry forum, we all want to hear about your wank material.  We really don't.  At the very least, thanks for not going into explicit detail.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2012)

Leafblower29 said:


> So let me get this straight, you're shoving things down people's throat, and telling them not to complain. That's like raping someone and telling them not to press charges and to keep quiet about. I'm not hating or anything, but don't have overly high expectations.



Or  tearing down a wall and telling them to shut up and leave....when it is your wall they are tearing apart. :V


----------



## Aleu (Jun 7, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Maybe you have* low* metabolism.
> Probably eating a bit over and not moving might get some weight. :V



High metabolism, you derp.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

As someone who works in local agriculture and is majoring in Food & Resource Economics, this makes me so sad. I don't blame people that are overweight as much as others. A lot of blame can be placed on our horrible, horrible food system, which subsidizes corn, soy, and wheat, which is then processed and pumped into every food item as high fructose corn syrup, soybean oil, and gluteingluteinglutein (and people wonder why there's so many glutein allergies arising?). Oh, and all of these crops are also genetically modified, not to withstand weeds and to grow faster, but to withstand PESTICIDES, so that these chemicals can then be dumped on our fields without having to worry about crop loss. So, in short, I don't like obesity because it's voting with your dollar that this is OK to do to our land.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> As someone who works in local agriculture and is majoring in Food & Resource Economics, this makes me so sad. I don't blame people that are overweight as much as others. A lot of blame can be placed on our horrible, horrible food system, which subsidizes corn, soy, and wheat, which is then processed and pumped into every food item as high fructose corn syrup, soybean oil, and gluteingluteinglutein (and people wonder why there's so many glutein allergies arising?). Oh, and all of these crops are also genetically modified, not to withstand weeds and to grow faster, but to withstand PESTICIDES, so that these chemicals can then be dumped on our fields without having to worry about crop loss. So, in short, I don't like obesity because it's voting with your dollar that this is OK to do to our land.



It's a person's choice to eat it. I'm not blaming food I'm blaming those who make the choice.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> As someone who works in local agriculture and is majoring in Food & Resource Economics, this makes me so sad. I don't blame people that are overweight as much as others. A lot of blame can be placed on our horrible, horrible food system, which subsidizes corn, soy, and wheat, which is then processed and pumped into every food item as high fructose corn syrup, soybean oil, and gluteingluteinglutein (and people wonder why there's so many glutein allergies arising?). Oh, and all of these crops are also genetically modified, not to withstand weeds and to grow faster, but to withstand PESTICIDES, so that these chemicals can then be dumped on our fields without having to worry about crop loss. So, in short, I don't like obesity because it's voting with your dollar that this is OK to do to our land.



while the food system is a wreck it is up to people to inform themselves of where they get their food. I kill my own that are raised from local ranchers- i try my damnedest to not get food with HFCS, fun fact HFCS in lab test has proven to make animals dumb.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> As someone who works in local agriculture and is majoring in Food & Resource Economics, this makes me so sad. I don't blame people that are overweight as much as others. A lot of blame can be placed on our horrible, horrible food system, which subsidizes corn, soy, and wheat, which is then processed and pumped into every food item as high fructose corn syrup, soybean oil, and gluteingluteinglutein (and people wonder why there's so many glutein allergies arising?). Oh, and all of these crops are also genetically modified, not to withstand weeds and to grow faster, but to withstand PESTICIDES, so that these chemicals can then be dumped on our fields without having to worry about crop loss. So, in short, I don't like obesity because it's voting with your dollar that this is OK to do to our land.



It's also the personal responsibility to know what you are putting into your body and balancing it out in moderation.

But that's asking a lot, isn't it?


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> while the food system is a wreck it is up to people to inform themselves of where they get their food. I kill my own that are raised from local ranchers- i try my damnedest to not get food with HFCS, fun fact HFCS in lab test has proven to make animals dumb.



Yes, I suppose you're right; it's just so hard not to hate a big, faceless corporation. Also, I'm really glad someone here takes consideration for their food! I'm lucky I live right next to my university's beef-teaching fields, where they keep all their cattle, which are entirely grass-fed. Every friday after they have their butchering class, they sell the cuts really cheap. I also get all my produce from a CSA program, but that's also because I run it in my town xD

And yes, HFCS does bad things. MSG does way worse, though. That stuff's scary.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> Yes, I suppose you're right; it's just so hard not to hate a big, faceless corporation. Also, I'm really glad someone here takes consideration for their food! I'm lucky I live right next to my university's beef-teaching fields, where they keep all their cattle, which are entirely grass-fed. Every friday after they have their butchering class, they sell the cuts really cheap. I also get all my produce from a CSA program, but that's also because I run it in my town xD
> 
> And yes, HFCS does bad things. MSG does way worse, though. That stuff's scary.




The government allows so much stupid to rule. Problem is people are addicted to sugar- its an evolutionary thing along with fats. We smell fats and we become hungry, its how we survived. PROBLEM is we now live where food is easier to get without much effort being put in. So the balance doenst come out even steven, it is up to the PEOPLE to know what they are eating and to push for less corn fed beef which causes more health effects than you realize. The antibiotics they use make the cattle grow faster and keep them from suffering in the CAFOs but cause people to get fat and immune to antibiotics thus causing people to get fat sick and nearly dead. When I see people eat fatty food and then complain i just want to beat someone because the list and nutritional values are on the back, fucking read them. And if it rhymes with gross its sugar. SO DONT EAT IT


----------



## Aleu (Jun 7, 2012)

y'all are makin' me hungry :c


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> The government allows so much stupid to rule. Problem is people are addicted to sugar- its an evolutionary thing along with fats. We smell fats and we become hungry, its how we survived. PROBLEM is we now live where food is easier to get without much effort being put in. So the balance doenst come out even steven, it is up to the PEOPLE to know what they are eating and to push for less corn fed beef which causes more health effects than you realize. The antibiotics they use make the cattle grow faster and keep them from suffering in the CAFOs but cause people to get fat and immune to antibiotics thus causing people to get fat sick and nearly dead. When I see people eat fatty food and then complain i just want to beat someone because the list and nutritional values are on the back, fucking read them. And if it rhymes with gross its sugar. SO DONT EAT IT



Oh god, corn-fed beef are horrible. Did you know that's part of the reason we have such ecoli problems in the US? Cows aren't meant to eat corn, so feeding them it causes huge ecoli build-ups in their stomach. And then we pump them full of antibiotics and then SUPER ECOLI. And lol, I like that: 'if it rhymes with gross'.

Damn, now I'm getting hungry, too. I'm usually pretty good about not craving gross food, just because my diet has been switched over to plant-based for so long. But every once in a while, I'm like...damn, I just want some coke.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> Damn, now I'm getting hungry, too. I'm usually pretty good about not craving gross food, just because my diet has been switched over to plant-based for so long. But every once in a while, I'm like...damn, I just want some coke.



And I want to devour a very rare stak, but you can't have it all, can you? :V

Technically, Humans aren't meant to digest corn, but we are bilogical garbage disposal units that will eat just about anything that smells like chicken, beef, or cheese.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> And I want to devour a very rare stak, but you can't have it all, can you? :V
> 
> Technically, Humans aren't meant to digest corn, but we are bilogical garbage disposal units that will eat just about anything that smells like chicken, beef, or cheese.



You make humans sound so wonderful and appetizing! Maybe this is why I'm a furry..


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> You make humans sound so wonderful and appetizing! Maybe this is why I'm a furry..



Burning human flesh smells like pork. :V


----------



## SiLJinned (Jun 7, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> And I want to devour a very rare stak, but you can't have it all, can you? :V
> 
> Technically, Humans aren't meant to digest corn, but we are bilogical garbage disposal units that will eat just about anything that smells like chicken, beef, or cheese.



But cheese is man-made and doesn't really have much of a smell...it still can taste damn good though. I think it's really cooked food that sets humans off, I don't think anyone likes the smell of corpses.


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Burning human flesh smells like pork. :V


You know this how...?



SiLJinned said:


> But cheese is man-made and doesn't really have much of a smell...it still can taste damn good though. I think it's really cooked food that sets humans off, I don't think anyone likes the smell of corpses.



I disagree. I find cheese rather strong-smelling. And amazing smelling. Like, if someone rubbed cheese all over there body, I'd jump their bones. And I know a lot of people that actually love the smell/taste of burnt meat. I think it's disgusting, but whatever.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2012)

SiLJinned said:


> But cheese is man-made and doesn't really have much of a smell...it still can taste damn good though. I think it's really cooked food that sets humans off, I don't think anyone likes the smell of corpses.




Decaying corpses yes. :V
It also depends on certain types of cheese. Cheese has a smell ..


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> Damn, now I'm getting hungry, too. I'm usually pretty good about not craving gross food, just because my diet has been switched over to plant-based for so long. But every once in a while, I'm like...damn, I just want some coke.



You want cola? Too bad, it's all mine!! Mine!! Mine, mine, mine, mine, MIIINE!!!


----------



## Xanderous (Jun 7, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> You want cola? Too bad, it's all mine!! Mine!! Mine, mine, mine, mine, MIIINE!!!



Can I have the pepsi at least?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 7, 2012)

Xanderous said:


> Can I have the pepsi at least?



Both are bad for your teeth. :V


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> KISS ME AND WISK ME AWAY



... with a forklift. :U


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jun 7, 2012)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> ... with a forklift. :U




Go to your room >:C


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 7, 2012)

I really miss having spaghetti and meatballs from fazolis.  Tasted  much better than some of the fast food i had over the years.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 7, 2012)

As much as your music is awesome OP, I am not sure how being overweight or obese could be an accomplishment or something to be proud of. Hell, I am overweight but I really am working on dropping my weight again. (I blame impulse mainly on sour candies, some soda and my self-made HellSalsaÂ®).

As someone else said, chubby can be sexy but I have a line where it becomes unpleasant and unsexy.


----------



## RedSavage (Jun 7, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Go to your room >:C



NO YOU'RE NOT MY REAL MOM  D:<


----------



## Brazen (Jun 7, 2012)

Way to make me feel unnecessary guys.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 7, 2012)

Brazen said:


> Way to make me feel unnecessary guys.



Aww, don't be sad, Brazen. You can still make an epic post! Do it, while there's still time!


----------



## Limbo (Jun 7, 2012)

Sedit said:


> But really....if you don't like it or understand it...why make a big stink about it?  It simply does not effect YOUR life.  But I've always had a fairly permissive attitude towards what others do.  If it isn't impeding on me, and your not hurting children, animals, mentally-handicapped, or someone against there will, what consenting adults do with themselves or others is their business.  At least, that's how I view things.  My only mistake here, was perhaps bringing it up in a place I perhaps shouldn't have.  But hey...I'm just looking to expand my social circle, is all.  Been making a lot of positive changes in my life, and this is part of what I like to do to make myself happy.  That's all.


 
They've been asking you questions, not making a big stink. Don't be so dramatic, sheesh. This thread wasn't even that epic; they'll probably forget this even happened next week :V
By the way, making a thread about your favorite fetish is not a way to make friends; this is a public forum, if you want to make friends that are like minded, why don't you just join a fat-fur group. That was your mistake, putting it in the public like that.


----------



## Conker (Jun 7, 2012)

Why would you be proud of being overweight? Hell, I've a small amount of belly fat, and it depresses me every time I look down and see it while I'm taking a piss.


----------



## Machine (Jun 8, 2012)

Cool. Now I want to see an anorexic furry pride thread.


----------



## Kayla (Jun 8, 2012)

Man, speak for yourself, dude. Being fat gets old after a while =|
Doin somethin about that, whilst I prepare for a new chapter in my life.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've gained 50 pounds over the last 5 years or so and I hate the way I look and am starting to exercise everyday.  Nobody should be proud to be massively obese...srsly.  Don't forget Donna Simpson!


----------



## Kayla (Jun 8, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> I've gained 50 pounds over the last 5 years or so and I hate the way I look and am starting to exercise everyday.  Nobody should be proud to be massively obese...srsly.  Don't forget Donna Simpson!



Oh GOD wtf at that video.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 8, 2012)

Kayla said:


> Oh GOD wtf at that video.



jiggly jiggly jiggly! *throws up everywhere*


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 8, 2012)

WTF whale wars!


----------



## Lewi (Jun 8, 2012)

I like potatoes.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jun 8, 2012)

Personally I hate the fact that I'm stuck at 230lbs~ when I should be around 190, but due to the fact my thyroid doesnt work properly I CAN'T lose weight... 6 months of dieting, exercise, ect... I lost 15 lbs... and gained it back in a month when I stopped working out. Some people get stuck with shitty metabolisms and either live with it or pay the money for expensive meds to counteract it... Some people eat garbage or Mcdonalds 24/7, and some just don't understand how bad processed foods(90% of the stuff at grocery stores) are.

I dare you to go look at the ingredients of a few things down say... the boxed foods isle at walmart or some other grocery store... want to guess how many preservatives, sugars, and carbs are in there for NO reason other than 'flavor' ? Even medicine now is being loaded down with sugar... I recently took some cold meds because I was sick... and after looking at the ingredients I saw not just ONE sweetner, or TWO, but THREE different kinds of sweetner... shit is ridiculous and our society just keeps promoting it instead of stopping it.

Irony is people drink diet sodas, and use artificial sweetners to avoid using or ingesting sugar... but don't realize that they inhibit your metabolism and prevent you from losing weight... I know three different people that went to diet sodas and drinks instead of regular ones... they didn't lose anything, then they went to just water and maybe tea... they lose 20 and 30 lbs in a matter of 2 months.


----------



## Ames (Jun 8, 2012)

Who in their right fucking mind would take pride in being grotesquely obese?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 8, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Who in their right fucking mind would take pride in being grotesquely obese?


They a*ren't *in their right minds. Otherwise they wouldn't go into Enraged Elephant Seal Mode when they hear it from us.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 8, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Who in their right fucking mind would take pride in being grotesquely obese?



People who aren't right in the head.


----------



## Conker (Jun 8, 2012)

Not to mention, you don't do anything special to be fat; you just eat like shit and don't move during the day.

You shouldn't be prideful in acting like a fucking starfish.


----------



## Boondawks (Jun 8, 2012)

fat people are fat

therefore they are fat

fat is gross


----------



## Conker (Jun 8, 2012)

Sedit said:


> But really....if you don't like it or understand it...why make a big stink about it?  It simply does not effect YOUR life.


I have to fucking look at them, and yeah, that negatively effects my life.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 9, 2012)

Conker said:


> I have to fucking look at them, and yeah, that negatively effects my life.



Lmao!


----------



## Plantar (Jun 9, 2012)

Jaxinc said:


> Personally I hate the fact that I'm stuck at 230lbs~ when I should be around 190, but due to the fact my thyroid doesnt work properly I CAN'T lose weight... 6 months of dieting, exercise, ect... I lost 15 lbs... and gained it back in a month when I stopped working out. Some people get stuck with shitty metabolisms and either live with it or pay the money for expensive meds to counteract it... Some people eat garbage or Mcdonalds 24/7, and some just don't understand how bad processed foods(90% of the stuff at grocery stores) are.
> 
> I dare you to go look at the ingredients of a few things down say... the boxed foods isle at walmart or some other grocery store... want to guess how many preservatives, sugars, and carbs are in there for NO reason other than 'flavor' ? Even medicine now is being loaded down with sugar... I recently took some cold meds because I was sick... and after looking at the ingredients I saw not just ONE sweetner, or TWO, but THREE different kinds of sweetner... shit is ridiculous and our society just keeps promoting it instead of stopping it.
> 
> Irony is people drink diet sodas, and use artificial sweetners to avoid using or ingesting sugar... but don't realize that they inhibit your metabolism and prevent you from losing weight... I know three different people that went to diet sodas and drinks instead of regular ones... they didn't lose anything, then they went to just water and maybe tea... they lose 20 and 30 lbs in a matter of 2 months.


I already sent somebody else the same message, but whenever you eat or drink carbohydrates, you need to take in protein too, and balance your servings out, it helps your body digest it. It helps lose weight, and keep it off. I have a similar problem, and so does my sister. My older brother started the same thing 3 months ago and he lost 55 pounds. He's recently told me about that, so. Trying it.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 9, 2012)

Conker said:


> I have to fucking look at them, and yeah, that negatively effects my life.


Especially when they freak out over the natural reaction of disgust.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 10, 2012)

Conker said:


> I have to fucking look at them, and yeah, that negatively effects my life.



On this line of thinking, for those that think that it doesn't affect everyone else when people are fat...think again.

When you start to reach into the territory of being morbidly obese (I'm not talking chubby, you can be healthy with a bit of chub) you affect other people by:

Taking up more room than the average person. Seems like it's petty until you are on a crowded bus, airplane, etc and there is limited space.
Being a hazard in emergency situations. Ask the Librarian about how certain patrons who are 200 pounds plus are difficult to seat in the computer lab because they are a hazard in case of emergency (such as fire).
Requiring more food then average person. Unable to finish tasks the average person at a lower weight is able to complete. Unable to keep up with others during events. More likely to die younger of heart related issues leaving behind mourning friends and family. More likely to pass on problematic genetics. More likely to cost more to bury upon death (funeral costs go up). Also is a bigger drain on taxes and health insurance. I could go on. There are tons of reasons why being morbidly obese is not something to proud of, championed, or promoted. It has little to do with "Well it's just disgusting to look at".

Course if people are happy being overweight that's their thing. It only really bothers me when people making excuses and try to blame anything but themselves or look for any crutch possible so that they don't have to face reality. I came from a family plauged with obesity. Am I the perfect size? No...but I didn't throw my hands up when I learned certain things are in my genes and go "Nope can't do anything about it".


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 10, 2012)

Trpdwarf said:


> More likely to cost more to bury upon death (funeral costs go up).



Imagine if they'd wish to be cremated... I don't think they'd fit in the oven


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 10, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Imagine if they'd wish to be cremated... I don't think they'd fit in the oven



I imagine they'd make a good source of energy though.


----------



## Larry (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8155007/

That was posted yesterday, and it got over 300 comments 30 minutes after it was submitted. As you can see, most furries find gaining weight sickening, so I don't think "The Fat-Furry Pride" thing isn't gonna fly here. 

It's already been established but it's just another, and more recent example.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 10, 2012)

Larry said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8155007/
> 
> That was posted yesterday, and it got over 300 comments 30 minutes after it was submitted. As you can see, most furries find gaining weight sickening, so I don't think "The Fat-Furry Pride" thing isn't gonna fly here.
> 
> It's already been established but it's just another, and more recent example.



That picture just reminded me of an episode of an old show on comedy central called strangers with candy seriously with these lyrics.

"You are large and quite obese, fat fat fat fat FAT FAT FAT, OINK OINK OINK OI-" (Not trying to be funny but seriously why would said person post a picture like that on a public site.)

Oh and those are the lyrics check the show on tvtropes and search left the background music.


----------



## Frroat (Jun 10, 2012)

I honestly like some pudge on a guy, but not morbidly obese.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 10, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> That picture just reminded me of an episode of an old show on comedy central called strangers with candy seriously with these lyrics.
> 
> "You are large and quite obese, fat fat fat fat FAT FAT FAT, OINK OINK OINK OI-" (Not trying to be funny but seriously why would said person post a picture like that on a public site.)
> 
> Oh and those are the lyrics check the show on tvtropes and search left the background music.



Never heard that song but that reminds me of something I stumbled across ages ago: http://youtu.be/JT22n6x7J0g


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 11, 2012)

Genuine question: Why would anyone obese be proud of it?

I'm on the chubby side irl and I am not proud of it. How can I be proud of something that affects my health? I mean I am diabetic and have high cholesterol, is that something I should be proud of? 

Before I start on the next part, I am by no means hating on obese people.

Now, what exactly do obese people have to be proud of? That they are too fat to move around without getting leg and back pains? That they will most likely develop heart problems, diabetes and other serious conditions (assuming that they do not have any yet) Proud of the fact that some people are so over weight they are bed-ridden claiming disability welfare because they tortured their own body by shoving shit into it. 

I am aware that depression can cause people to "comfort eat" but no one but themselves put the food into their mouths and told them to stop doing exercise. 

For the past two weeks a 19 year old girl has been in the news papers because she weighs 63 stone (over 800lbs) she had health issues you would expect to find in an elderly person. She has diabetes, heart problems and breathing problems, at 19 fucking years old. How can anyone be fucking proud to be that way? I think the only one's who can be proud to damage their own bodies are those with no self respect. 

As I said, I'm pudgy, I have a pudgy belly, I also have very muscular legs from almost 20 years of cycling on a daily basis, I am not unfit and can out run all my friends on bicycles, that, is something to be proud of. However I am not and can not be proud to be over weight.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 12, 2012)

I just cannot fathom how someone can feel pride for being both visually and biologically inferior.

It has nothing to do with social standards. Being fat logically means something is wrong with your body.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 12, 2012)

Randolph said:


> I just cannot fathom how someone can feel pride for being both visually and biologically inferior.
> 
> It has nothing to do with social standards. Being fat logically means something is wrong with your body.



Like, it has too much fat?


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 12, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Like, it has too much fat?



Well mostly likely though the problem is gainers who have pride with this especially furry gainers. Example would be this thread right here. It's one thing that it's a fantasy fetish. it's another thing when your applying this fetish to real life. Though considering i've did draw one person character as chubby before i  would be very horrified if i drew someone character that was into gaining mass amounts of weight IRL.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 12, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> Well mostly likely though the problem is gainers who have pride with this especially furry gainers. Example would be this thread right here. It's one thing that it's a fantasy fetish. it's another thing when your applying this fetish to real life.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/108366



Do you like, have threads handy or something? lol

Being too skinny is just as unhealthy as being too fat.

I also know there are people who can pack away all sorts of junk food and stay skinny, who can three meals a day and snack on crap and still be skinny. Sometimes size is genetic. Those that have a pudgy tummy like me, could be genetically that way, My size has not changed in YEARS and my diet is actually worse now than when it was when I lived with my parents. I have always had a podgy tummy ever since childhood and I was as active as any other child, always playing with friends, on my bike, on the parks, I'm still active these days but I still have the damn tummy! I have managed to get my weight to drop a little but that is it.

I know of at least four people who are skinny as rakes, two are gamers and spend a majority of their time gaming, they eat snack foods and crap too but remain skinny. HOW?! 

But when people get to like 300, 400, 500 or even 800lbs like the girl in my first post in this thread, that definitely is not genetic, that is self inflicted. That is something they should be ashamed of, not proud of. I mean what is there to be proud of at that size? Proud to be able to walk only a few steps before you're gasping for breath? Proud to develop heart disease? Diabetes? Not to be able to get out of the house? I don't see anything to be proud of.

Me, however, I can be proud of the fact I used to cycle six and a half miles ONE WAY to my mums house, and the same distance back, every couple of days, I must way in the region of 200lbs. I think it's closer to 211. And I didn't stop for a break. To me, that is something someone over weight can be proud of.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 12, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Do you like, have threads handy or something? lol
> 
> Being too skinny is just as unhealthy as being too fat.
> 
> ...



The search function on the fur affinity forums is very handy.

Though i am in the 200 pound range and i am trying to get back to the 190 and lower range and i want to get back to bike riding since i have not rode a bike in years though i mostly walk drinking water even when i went to cons i did my majority walking rarely taking the elevator considering i was very used to walking all over the place considering what i do for my job involves standing and i manage to keep my self in the low 200 pounds range. Though i do wonder how do people stay at skinny range despite eating a lot of food.

EDIT: Anyway randy might want to edit my quote a bit considering i've already posted said link once which is my fault considering i was trying to do a hyperlink again considering i'm rusty at HTML.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 12, 2012)

What's there to be proud of being fat for?

I'm not saying that fat people are bad people, but the actual fact of being overweight is a bad thing from a health point of view. I know of two co-workers and one lady I always see at K-mart that have to be over 300 pounds each, and I can't even imagine how A) they got that way, B) they let themselves get that way  (although access to fattening, high-sugar foods is probably why), C) how they can live that way, and D) why they don't just fall over and die from heart complications.

Being overweight can cause so many health problems and it's a result of all the shit food us lazy spoiled first-worlders eat and it's not something to be celebrated, but to try to reverse for the health and longevity of all people.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 13, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I know of at least four people who are skinny as rakes, two are gamers and spend a majority of their time gaming, they eat snack foods and crap too but remain skinny. HOW?!



Yea, I've got that too :/
I guess lack of excercise is a factor in it, but it's very hard for me to gain weight / muscle.
It's not too bad yet, though, but I'm definetly underweight :/


----------



## Seian Verian (Jun 13, 2012)

I want to say something relevant and meaningful here

But holy fuck this thread is just too -bad- and I came in far too late


----------



## BRN (Jun 13, 2012)

https://d.facdn.net/art/strikeanywhere/1337883008.strikeanywhere_delocochibi_1.jpg

not safe for cochnea


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> https://d.facdn.net/art/strikeanywhere/1337883008.strikeanywhere_delocochibi_1.jpg
> 
> not safe for cochnea



Goddd my fuckin eyes!


----------



## Randolph (Jun 13, 2012)

SIX said:


> https://d.facdn.net/art/strikeanywhere/1337883008.strikeanywhere_delocochibi_1.jpg
> 
> not safe for cochnea


I've fapped to worse.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 13, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Yea, I've got that too :/
> I guess lack of excercise is a factor in it, but it's very hard for me to gain weight / muscle.
> It's not too bad yet, though, but I'm definetly underweight :/



I've heard that some people just have a very high metabolism.

Probably why i'm slightly underweight; a high metabolism, combined with not eating very much at all and walking long distances every day to get to school.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm fat. I'm not proud, but I've stopped caring about my body. I'm ugly enough to not be attractive to anyone anyway, so why would it matter if I'm a fucking blob as well.


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 13, 2012)

One time I woke up in the middle of the night and I had to take a mondo shit but I was far too lazy to go to the toilet. So I just shit the bed, jacked off to it and fell back asleep. 

PROUD TO BE A BED SHITTER! Anyone else like me? let's party brah! Haters gonna hate, don't be hatin' me for who I is, leave your hate at the door, wipe that hate off your boots, that's what the hate mat is for, don't be hatin' on down to HateDonald's and ordering a super hate hateburger hatemeal with extra hatesauce, haters gonna hate.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 13, 2012)

Belluavir said:


> Haters gonna hate, don't be hatin' me for who I is, leave your hate at the door, wipe that hate off your boots, that's what the hate mat is for, don't be hatin' on down to HateDonald's and ordering a super hate hateburger hatemeal with extra hatesauce, haters gonna hate.



This is going in my sig. I called it!

EDIT: Bah, it's too long. Never mind. Someone else can have it.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 13, 2012)

Randolph said:


> I just cannot fathom how someone can feel pride for being both visually and biologically inferior.
> 
> It has nothing to do with social standards. Being fat logically means something is wrong with your body.


Sometimes it's not . . . oh, pride, so much as not wanting to feel bad and apologetic about it any more. I'm not sure how to better explain it. 

I'm not overweight; I've sat at the low end of average for my height and occasionally dipped into underweight territory in the past few years. But, I have a connective tissue disorder that leaves my joints and skin pretty weak and fragile, and I have a lot of chronic pain/fatigue issues as a side effect. I've spent a lot of time feeling inferior and shitty about it. (In addition to feeling crappy because of the pain and exhaustion.) It gets pretty old, you know. It's not a good mindset to live in. Eventually you do have to flip society the bird and feel good about yourself in spite of it, or you get very sick in the heart. It's not so much pride in the illness as it is maintaining self-worth in spite of the illness. The easiest way to express that is, "[illness] pride!"

Although I don't think that's _quite_ what OP was talking about (since they fetishize it and appear to encourage weight gain), that may be what other "fat pride" folks are trying to convey.

Being overweight isn't always quite the same as having a genetic disorder, but its origins can be pretty complex. Sometimes putting the weight on isn't really a person's fault (it may be a problem of upbringing, for example), and depending on life circumstances, it can be a pretty extraordinary battle to work it off. Although actively celebrating obesity is probably not a good thing to do, expecting a person to resent themselves for it really isn't either and may even be counterproductive.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 13, 2012)

Belluavir said:


> One time I woke up in the middle of the night and I had to take a mondo shit but I was far too lazy to go to the toilet. So I just shit the bed, jacked off to it and fell back asleep.
> 
> PROUD TO BE A BED SHITTER! Anyone else like me? let's party brah! Haters gonna hate, don't be hatin' me for who I is, leave your hate at the door, wipe that hate off your boots, that's what the hate mat is for, don't be hatin' on down to HateDonald's and ordering a super hate hateburger hatemeal with extra hatesauce, haters gonna hate.


This is a *wonderful* paraphrasing of the OP.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 13, 2012)

Hoooo boy, OP just got ripped a new one.
 What can I really say that hasn't been said? I don't judge people for their weight. I, like a few people, have my limits, though. Don't mind big people. Would date a bigger girl if she was awesome enough, but when your weight _qualifies_ you to be on national TV...? Shows like The Biggest Loser and those 1 hour specials of people who need a *hole cut into their house, lifted out by a crane, and carted off to a hospital* (saw it on TV a few years ago, I swear to fuck)? NO!

And just think about that for a second. QUALIFIED to be on a show because of your self induced size... Not cool. Nothing to take pride and put yourself and others like you on a pedestal for. Not being an ass, just truth. :/



SIX said:


> https://d.facdn.net/art/strikeanywhere/1337883008.strikeanywhere_delocochibi_1.jpg
> 
> not safe for cochnea



That was absolutely vile. Nothing else can be said.


----------



## BarlettaX (Jun 13, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> bad dragon.


Hehheh 

:V


----------



## Randolph (Jun 13, 2012)

Belluavir said:


> Haters gonna hate, don't be hatin' me for who I is, leave your hate at the door, wipe that hate off your boots, that's what the hate mat is for, don't be hatin' on down to HateDonald's and ordering a super hate hateburger hatemeal with extra hatesauce, haters gonna hate.


I fuckin like this guy.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jun 13, 2012)

Belluavir said:


> One time I woke up in the middle of the night and I had to take a mondo shit but I was far too lazy to go to the toilet. So I just shit the bed, jacked off to it and fell back asleep.
> 
> PROUD TO BE A BED SHITTER! Anyone else like me? let's party brah! Haters gonna hate, don't be hatin' me for who I is, leave your hate at the door, wipe that hate off your boots, that's what the hate mat is for, don't be hatin' on down to HateDonald's and ordering a super hate hateburger hatemeal with extra hatesauce, haters gonna hate.



The Rock approves.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 13, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> This is going in my sig. I called it!
> 
> EDIT: Bah, it's too long. Never mind. Someone else can have it.


With pleasure.


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 13, 2012)

Well this thread keeps going strong at least it's not an anorexic thread. then i would need brain bleach from what horrors a thread like that would bring.


----------



## Sar (Jun 14, 2012)

Randolph said:


> I've fapped to worse.



I don't think it was meant to be a personal challenge. <_<



Belluavir said:


> One time I woke up in the middle of the night  and I had to take a mondo shit but I was far too lazy to go to the  toilet. So I just shit the bed, jacked off to it and fell back asleep.
> 
> PROUD TO BE A BED SHITTER! Anyone else like me? let's party brah! Haters  gonna hate, don't be hatin' me for who I is, leave your hate at the  door, wipe that hate off your boots, that's what the hate mat is for,  don't be hatin' on down to HateDonald's and ordering a super hate  hateburger hatemeal with extra hatesauce, haters gonna hate.



I fucking choked on a raspberry reading this.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm fat. Very fat. I don't see any reason to be *proud* of it though. I'd just like to not feel ashamed of myself. XD


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm very skinny because I work out and eat my veggies and stuff. 
I can be "proud" because I worked my butt off (literally) to look like this.
You shouldn't be "proud" to look like a fat blob.
When you let yourself go, it just makes people think you just don't give a damn about your personal health.
And it's nasty.


----------



## Vekke (Jun 17, 2012)

ScaredToBreathe said:


> I'm very skinny because I work out and eat my veggies and stuff.
> I can be "proud" because I worked my butt off (literally) to look like this.
> You shouldn't be "proud" to look like a fat blob.
> When you let yourself go, it just makes people think you just don't give a damn about your personal health.
> And it's nasty.



So, uh, how about those thin people that can eat donut after donut and not gain weight, should they be proud too? Even though they literally did nothing to "earn" their weight? Even though that might indicate underlying malabsorption problems?

It's not about "letting yourself go". Bodies aren't Bunsen burners that respond blindly to calories in calories out. Weight is really complex, with hormonal aspects, metabolic aspects, genetic aspects, upbringing, horrible politically-charged eating advice from society's common wisdom... It's not necessarily that fat people have "let themselves go" and just haven't been "burning off" their 500 kcal a day on the elliptical (like that even works anyway) and while not Everyone Has a Thyroid Problem, I'm pretty sure anyone who's made it into the "obese" category has at least one of those things factoring in. I did! I hacked it and now I'm losing weight. While mostly sitting on my ass reading for school or drawing dogs. And eating till I'm full. Blasphemy!

There's a line between celebrating obesity ignoring potential health problems, and body positivity where you respect people as human beings no matter their size instead of moralizing body composition and deciding fat people are automatically lazy gluttons. OP's treading that line (but even then, personal choice/responsibility and all that libertarian jabber people seem to love) but a lot of people here are just being dicks :I


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Jun 17, 2012)

Zenia said:


> I'm fat. Very fat. I don't see any reason to be *proud* of it though. I'd just like to not feel ashamed of myself. XD



Only sensible post I've read so far.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 17, 2012)

BlueStreak98 said:


> Only sensible post I've read so far.



Then don't be such a noob and try reading the rest of the thread, cause that must be the only post you HAVE read.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Jun 18, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Then don't be such a noob and try reading the rest of the thread, cause that must be the only post you HAVE read.


Well if the remaining page of posts are as cordial as yours, then my statement stands.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jun 18, 2012)

BlueStreak98 said:


> Well if the remaining page of posts are as cordial as yours, then my statement stands.



What the squirrel is trying to say is that there are over a dozen similar posts in this thread, so saying that this is the only sensible one is silly.


----------



## Little Ghost (Jun 18, 2012)

Joining on on this shit. I really, really dislike the way most fit people look. I'm probably more bothered by fit people than most are bothered by fat people. I kinda wish everyone were fat.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 18, 2012)

BlueStreak98 said:


> Well if the remaining page of posts are as cordial as yours, then my statement stands.



Well, you really are stupid aren't you. I mean Zenia's pots was really the ONLY sensible one? There has been a number of posts basically saying the same as Zenia, some from me too, so you clearly have not read the thread.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2012)

Little Ghost said:


> Joining on on this shit. I really, really dislike the way most fit people look. I'm probably more bothered by fit people than most are bothered by fat people. I kinda wish everyone were fat.



Are...Are you shitting me? If you like fat people that's fine and actually understandable on certain occasions. I like some (*SOME*) big girls too, but I would never get fat just to cater to your angst or whatever it is that causes your disapproval to a healthy look or want anyone to get bigger to please myself. That's just...wrong. Q^Q


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 18, 2012)

I heard you guys like being fit, so I heard you like muscles.
I think the above is more eye bleeding than overly fatness. Care to disagree?


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 18, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> I heard you guys like being fit, so I heard you like muscles.
> I think the above is more eye bleeding than overly fatness. Care to disagree?



I prefer muscles


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 18, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> I heard you guys like being fit, so I heard you like muscles.
> I think the above is more eye bleeding than overly fatness. Care to disagree?



If you're going to make a comparison using such an extreme example that is purposefully showing off, let's try and keep the comparison fair.

I could've found something worse with a view from the front, but I was worried about permanently killing my boner.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 18, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> I heard you guys like being fit, so I heard you like muscles.
> I think the above is more eye bleeding than overly fatness. Care to disagree?




Dude, muscles =/= fit.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> If you're going to make a comparison using such an extreme example that is purposefully showing off, let's try and keep the comparison fair.
> 
> I could've found something worse with a view from the front, but I was worried about permanently killing my boner.





PapayaShark said:


> I prefer muscles



M-My eyes. MY EYES!!! Both of you are bastards! >:V


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 18, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> M-My eyes. MY EYES!!! Both of you are bastards! >:V



See, this is why I never click on links on FaF. Except yours. Yours is fine.


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 18, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> I prefer muscles



Good God, why do I trust these links


----------



## BRN (Jun 18, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Good God, why do I trust these links



How about something more innocent and totally not not NSFW? :?


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 18, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Dude, muscles =/= fit.


Not with not amount of muscles it doesn't. Looks like I could just pop every one of those with a pin or eat them because he looks like a raisin.
Let me infer this more.
Oh dear, lord. Kill it with fire. :V


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 18, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Not with not amount of muscles it doesn't. Looks like I could just pop every one of those with a pin or eat them because he looks like a raisin.
> Let me infer this more.
> Oh dear, lord. Kill it with fire. :V



Being an obese fatty still isn't better.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 18, 2012)

lol Love the extremes, guys. Too much of anything can't be good.

http://www.theironsamurai.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/tone.jpg <-- Has muscles
http://www.facenfacts.com/SlideShow...dels/10/daily_img/1115_S_Ashley-Graham-11.jpg <-- Is fat

Both look nice to me!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh fuck, that woman was gorgeous! Honestly, I'd choose her over...who are people ogling right now in pop culture...Megan Fox any day. 

And something's up with the multiquote. :I


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd love to fornicate with a girl who's ribcage I see. :V
But seriously it turns me off. At least look natural and not like a twig. At little meat on the bones does little harm.


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 18, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> I'd love to fornicate with a girl who's ribcage I see. :V
> But seriously it turns me off. At least look natural and not like a twig. At little meat on the bones does little harm.



My ribcage and hips stick out because I can't gain weight. Its not something I or many people control.


----------



## Distorted (Jun 18, 2012)

Bag o' Bones
Skinny < (That's where I am)
Normal
Chubby < (That's where I like it :3)
Overweight
Fat
Obese
You gon die, man


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jun 18, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> My ribcage and hips stick out because I can't gain weight. Its not something I or many people control.


Couldn't the same be said of the opposite problem?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2012)

Distorted said:


> Bag o' Bones
> Skinny < (That's where I am)
> Normal
> Chubby < (That's where I like it :3)
> ...



I demand this chart be posted on highway billboards. >:I



Ad Hoc said:


> Couldn't the same be said of the opposite problem?



No. With the opposite problem, EVERYTHING sticks out. Even the back of your fucking knees!!!
In a way you're right, just not entirely.


----------



## Aleu (Jun 18, 2012)

Zenia said:


> lol Love the extremes, guys. Too much of anything can't be good.
> 
> http://www.theironsamurai.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/tone.jpg <-- Has muscles


Hello handsome~


----------



## Dreaming (Jun 18, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> NerdyMunk said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to fornicate with a girl who's ribcage I see. :V
> ...


It feels awful, it's not a good state for the body to be in. 



SIX said:


> How about something more innocent and totally not not NSFW?



...no more links for me tonight. :v


----------



## PapayaShark (Jun 18, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> It feels awful, it's not a good state for the body to be in.



Its not extremely much. I have always been naturally thin. Im not unhealthy and sick.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 18, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> It feels awful, it's not a good state for the body to be in.



But hey, look on the bwight side! At least you don't get as much bad press as overweight people! :V

Seriously though, people say i'm quite lucky to be underweight at my age, because it means I'll probably be of an average weight when I get older, unlike many people my age who are quite fat and will only get fatter as the years pass, adding to the already-terrifying obesity statistics.


----------



## Little Ghost (Jun 18, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Are...Are you shitting me? If you like fat people that's fine and actually understandable on certain occasions. I like some (*SOME*) big girls too, but I would never get fat just to cater to your angst or whatever it is that causes your disapproval to a healthy look or want anyone to get bigger to please myself. That's just...wrong. Q^Q



Not shitting on you, just saying that I bet you'd look better fat than fit, though I can't say this for sure since I've never seen you.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 18, 2012)

Little Ghost said:


> Joining on on this shit. I really, really dislike the way most fit people look. I'm probably more bothered by fit people than most are bothered by fat people. I kinda wish everyone were fat.



I like chunkier people.  The fit, bony thing just really is a turn off to me.  Anything beyond 220 lbs would probably also gross me out, though lol.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 18, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> My ribcage and hips stick out because I can't gain weight. Its not something I or many people control.



In some people their size I believe is genetic.



NerdyMunk said:


> Not with not amount of muscles it doesn't. Looks like I could just pop every one of those with a pin or eat them because he looks like a raisin.
> Let me infer this more.
> Oh dear, lord. Kill it with fire. :V



Doesn't matter how much muscle someone has muscle isn't what being fit is about. People can be perfectly fit and healthy without the muscle.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 18, 2012)

Little Ghost said:


> Not shitting on you, just saying that I bet you'd look better fat than fit, though I can't say this for sure since I've never seen you.



Not sure if flattered or deeply offended... >x>


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 18, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> In some people their size I believe is genetic.



In some cases it is and it depends on the habits of the parents that may be passed down onto the offspring.
Anyways, this thread is absurd.

Also, if you are proud to be an ass-cheese smelling fire hazard, that's fine. Don't expect me to cater to your whims of being an ass-cheese scented fire hazard.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 19, 2012)

Little Ghost said:


> Not shitting on you, just saying that I bet you'd look better fat than fit, though I can't say this for sure since I've never seen you.



Well don't be a dick and pass such a judgement then. How can you even SAY this when you haven't even seen Pachi? that's fucking retarded man.


----------



## Ames (Jun 19, 2012)

Why the hell does this thread still exist?


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 19, 2012)

JamesB said:


> >nightmare fuel<



Was that really necessary?


----------



## Lewi (Jun 19, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> I heard you guys like being fit, so I heard you like muscles.
> I think the above is more eye bleeding than overly fatness. Care to disagree?



Still better than sagging masses of flesh all over the place that disrupt normal bodily functions. This guy can actually stand up, for example.


----------



## Randolph (Jun 19, 2012)

JamesB said:


> Why the hell does this thread still exist?



That's exactly what I said to myself.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 19, 2012)

Randolph said:


> That's exactly what I said to myself.


Well, perhaps if you all stop posting in the thread it will die. Duh.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 19, 2012)

Lewi said:


> Still better than sagging masses of flesh all over the place that disrupt normal bodily functions. This guy can actually stand up, for example.



And see his penis. :V


----------



## Ley (Jun 19, 2012)

Jesus all of these fucking extremes.

Blessed or not, I have big everything. Big tits, big ass, hips, long, toned legs, etc. This is natural for my heritage.

I'm 200 lbs, or 98kg (I think I did that right), and I've had people call me fat based on my weight. Now, we all know muscles are much heavier than fat, and fat takes up more space, yes? Well, I've dropped about 180 lbs (Or 90kg) since early 2010, don't ask me how. 

Before, during, and even after the weightloss, people are tellin me to 'stay where I am, I'm perfect like this' 

Which would be the chubby, curvaceous current I am now. 

Body types are alright. I'm pretty strong. I have a good cardiovascular system- kinda- I can run a mile in 12 minutes- which granted it isn't fast but its faster than most people my age.

Damnit it cut off- EDIT

So yeah, I'm fat- but I'm not super muscley or skinny or super fit- people are most fit when they feel like it. I feel like I need to get MORE fit.  

Still, its kinda weird to celebrate bein unhealthy. Glorifying being fat- obese. I hated it and I lost weight, and I think it looks disgusting. Its just.. I can't imagine enjoyin bein like that all the time. I just can't.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 19, 2012)

Ley said:


> Jesus all of these fucking extremes.
> 
> Blessed or not, I have big everything. Big tits, big ass, hips, long, toned legs, etc. This is natural for my heritage.
> 
> ...



Sometimes body types can't always determine if someone is fit or not. A chubby/curvy person that rides his/her bike every day is most likely to be more fit than the skinny person who sits around and play WoW all day, etc.
It depends on the activities that one does to make one become "fit" like bike riding or walking 20 to 30 minutes a day.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 20, 2012)

Honestly I say let these guys have their pride, if it kills them faster and cleanses the gene pool I'm all for it.

I know I'm totally late to the party, but.
Darwinism all the way!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 20, 2012)

FaF needs a fathouse in the worst way.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2012)

Little Ghost said:


> Joining on on this shit. I really, really dislike the way most fit people look. I'm probably more bothered by fit people than most are bothered by fat people. I kinda wish everyone were fat.



I know I am a little late to the party but I think you are using the wrong context. I think you mean "skinny", unless a Chubby person that lift wieghts and rides his/her bike disgusts you.


----------



## Namba (Jun 20, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Honestly I say let these guys have their pride, if it kills them faster and cleanses the gene pool I'm all for it.
> 
> I know I'm totally late to the party, but.
> Darwinism all the way!


Survival of the _fittest_? My ass. If only Darwin could see us now :v


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 20, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Survival of the _fittest_? My ass. If only Darwin could see us now :v



Survival of the fittest? Fuck that, we got guns! :V


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Survival of the fittest? Fuck that, we got guns! :V



Survival of the fittest translates into "voluntary manslaughter" in the language of the law.
Don't get me wrong, I am all for people killing themselves as a result of doing something stupid and I also support using obese people's bodies to make Soylent products...like Soylent KFC and Soylent Big Macs.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 20, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> Survival of the fittest? Fuck that, we got guns! :V



Typical American. :v

Darn, joke backfired, you're not American, poo.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 20, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Typical American. :v
> 
> Darn, joke backfired, you're not American, poo.



He's from your neck of the woods...which makes the joke funny.


----------



## Lewi (Jun 21, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> And see his penis. :V


Looking at the picture in the post I was responding to, he did have a rather big package down there yonder so... >:V


KigRatel said:


> Survival of the fittest? Fuck that, we got guns! :V


But a fatty is a walking talking gas bomb... <:I


----------



## Kane morioka (Jun 21, 2012)

i have this condition that keeps me from getting fat its called.....wait for it...........cant sit still to save my life 
most people say i have add or adhd but i think theyre full of shit but i have fat friends and theyre kool i guess its disgusting to watch them eat or run but hey theyre still alright
amen to that i like lookin in te mirror in the morning and seein atleast four abs but im out of shape .........bad cardio


----------



## WARTORIOUS (Jun 22, 2012)

There seems to be a lot of hate here. I really do think that fatisum is a real problem purely because it seems to be more socially acceptable than racism, sexism and that long list of other reasons why people hate other people. For some people being fat or obese is not a choice they have made freely; America gets more calories from soda's than food for god sake! Fructose is a hideous poison invented by the Chinese and made in the USA that makes the body think its starving when really its full, bloated and fat! They cram this shit into so many kinds of food! (It works by blocking the release of leptin) 

Food has been engineered to have a huge amount of calories; have you ever seen how many are in a 'Big tasty'... OMG!

We are poorly adapted to the modern world; we were designed to live in small communities and face starvation. Its all a mess! Fat people are victims in all this shit! 

You can't turn on the TV without seeing adverts telling people to eat and buy more! They work! Otherwise they would not be there. Free will my fat ass.

What I also hate is when fat people become second class citizens and are looked down apon; There is this perception that they are lazy and stupid and its just not true!


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 22, 2012)

WARTORIOUS said:


> You can't turn on the TV without seeing adverts telling people to eat and buy more! They work! Otherwise they would not be there. Free will my fat ass.



You seem to suggest the adverts brainwash people. Because they don't. If they did, everyone would be fat and this thread wouldn't exist.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 22, 2012)

WARTORIOUS said:


> There seems to be a lot of hate here. I really do think that fatisum is a real problem purely because it seems to be more socially acceptable than racism, sexism and that long list of other reasons why people hate other people. For some people being fat or obese is not a choice they have made freely; America gets more calories from soda's than food for god sake! Fructose is a hideous poison invented by the Chinese and made in the USA that makes the body think its starving when really its full, bloated and fat! They cram this shit into so many kinds of food! (It works by blocking the release of leptin)



Wrong. On so many levels it's ridiculous. People CHOOSE what they eat and drink, no one else does it for them, no one force feeds them, they freely choose to eat a mcdonalds, drink fattening sodas etc etc.



> Food has been engineered to have a huge amount of calories; have you ever seen how many are in a 'Big tasty'... OMG!
> 
> We are poorly adapted to the modern world; we were designed to live in small communities and face starvation. Its all a mess! Fat people are victims in all this shit!



Bullshit. There is plenty of healthy options out there as well. It's no one's fault but the fatties who choose to eat the shit rather than the healthy stuff.



> You can't turn on the TV without seeing adverts telling people to eat and buy more! They work! Otherwise they would not be there. Free will my fat ass.



It is free will. Those adverts are just advertizing their products. who's holding a gun to our heads telling us what to buy and eat? No one. again we choose what we eat, no one else.



> What I also hate is when fat people become second class citizens and are looked down apon; There is this perception that they are lazy and stupid and its just not true!



Yes it is true. If they were not lazy they would not be fat because they'd be burning off the sugar and fat they put into their body. If you don;t do anything active your body isn;t burning energy so it stores it and people end up putting on weight in the form of fat as the body stores it.

You really know jack shit about what you're talking about. Seriously, this is the biggest pile of fucking bullshit I have ever read on here.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jun 22, 2012)

@Randy:  Agree with you on all points.  War has no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## WARTORIOUS (Jun 22, 2012)

> You seem to suggest the adverts brainwash people. Because they don't. If they did, everyone would be fat and this thread wouldn't exist.



Yes KigRatel, Advertising works! If it didnâ€™t work then nobody would spend millions on it; would they? In the case of unhealthy food adverting; It makes people buy the food and makes them fatter; I really donâ€™t think you can argue with this point; The food adverts really do change how people think, it can be seen on MRIâ€™s, in the messages they send out like â€˜Its Ok to eat our shit as long as you exerciseâ€™, Also, if you know a way of making EVERYONE eat your nasty food, you would be a trillionair!!! Please tell me how and I'll split the proceeds. 

Do babies choose what they eat and drink Randy-Darkshade? Is it a free choice if itâ€™s been twisted and influenced by others? Itâ€™s a bit like saying â€˜You have a free choice of two apples, but one is SUPER AWSOME ORGANIC and the otherâ€™s made of shitâ€™, Yeah thatâ€™s a choice but itâ€™s not a free one  DO YOU THINK ANYONE WANTS TO BE FAT? They wake up in the morning thinking â€˜I wish I looked like a boatâ€™? IF ITâ€™S A CHOICE NOBODY WOULD MAKE THEN OBVIOUSLEY THERE ARE OTHER PROBLEMS! ITS NOT A FREE CHOICE: ^^ Is smoking a choice or an addiction? Going to the bathroom is a choice but its one you must make, or else you'll literally be full of shit 
So sayeth the Bunneh

Once upon a time ALL OPTIONS WERE HEALTHY ^^

Lastly; I know a fat guy, he works 10 hours from 10PM to 8AM 6 days a week, he's not lazy. 
I have seen so many damn lazy skinny people who slack off, smoke all they can and do as little work as possible, but I wouldn't say that because its a generalisation and I don't make those willingly p

**lastly lets say people do eat 4,000 calories a day, if you wanted to burn that off you would need to go jogging for about.... 20 hours a day! Shit food makes people feel like shit and not want to go out and run in the forests.


----------



## KigRatel (Jun 22, 2012)

WARTORIOUS said:


> Yes KigRatel, Advertising works! If it didnâ€™t work then nobody would spend millions on it; would they? In the case of unhealthy food adverting; It makes people buy the food and makes them fatter; I really donâ€™t think you can argue with this point; The food adverts really do change how people think, it can be seen on MRIâ€™s, in the messages they send out like â€˜Its Ok to eat our shit as long as you exerciseâ€™, Also, if you know a way of making EVERYONE eat your nasty food, you would be a trillionair!!! Please tell me how and I'll split the proceeds.



It doesn't. People decide whether to buy shit food or not. The adverts merely influence their decisions, and people will have different reactions. But regardless, all choices are free; as long as you are sane and in control of your actions, nothing can be forced upon you, nothing. Even if someone held a gun to your head and said "eat shit food", you still have the free will to disobey (granted, you'd get shot, but you still have the ability to disobey). The only time you don't have free will in any choice is if you are not in the right state of mind, as in, you have a serious mental problem or have been mentally scarred.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 23, 2012)

WARTORIOUS said:


> Yes KigRatel, Advertising works! If it didnâ€™t work then nobody would spend millions on it; would they? In the case of unhealthy food adverting; It makes people buy the food and makes them fatter; I really donâ€™t think you can argue with this point; The food adverts really do change how people think, it can be seen on MRIâ€™s, in the messages they send out like â€˜Its Ok to eat our shit as long as you exerciseâ€™, Also, if you know a way of making EVERYONE eat your nasty food, you would be a trillionair!!! Please tell me how and I'll split the proceeds.



NO! People still have a  free choice on what to eat. Period. Stop blaming peoples weight on anything but their own fucking fault.

[/QUOTE]Do babies choose what they eat and drink Randy-Darkshade? Is it a free choice if itâ€™s been twisted and influenced by others?[/QUOTE]

Dude, you can not use babies in this comparison because they are incapable of feeding themselves until a certain age as well as eating certain types of food.



> Itâ€™s a bit like saying â€˜You have a free choice of two apples, but one is SUPER AWSOME ORGANIC and the otherâ€™s made of shitâ€™, Yeah thatâ€™s a choice but itâ€™s not a free one



Umm yes it still is a free choice. You have a free choice to pick between the two.



> DO YOU THINK ANYONE WANTS TO BE FAT? They wake up in the morning thinking â€˜I wish I looked like a boatâ€™? IF ITâ€™S A CHOICE NOBODY WOULD MAKE THEN OBVIOUSLEY THERE ARE OTHER PROBLEMS! ITS NOT A FREE CHOICE: ^^



I never said being fat was a choice, I said what they CHOOSE to eat was. Whether you like it or not people choose what they eat. 



> Is smoking a choice or an addiction? Going to the bathroom is a choice but its one you must make, or else you'll literally be full of shit
> So sayeth the Bunneh



Smoking is yet another poor example. Why? Because smoking starts off as a free choice which LATER becomes an addiction. Same as illegal drug use, People have a choice to make, they either start smoking, or they don't. They either buy greasy food and eat it, or they don't. No one is forcing them to eat shit.




> **lastly lets say people do eat 4,000 calories a day, if you wanted to burn that off you would need to go jogging for about.... 20 hours a day! Shit food makes people feel like shit and not want to go out and run in the forests.



Wtf? No, shit food doesn't make people feel like shit. Go back under your rock.


----------



## BRN (Jun 23, 2012)

War you need to stop listening to Beck, and listen to some nutritional science. If you want to be taken seriously, you'll have to back up your claims with evidence, not just examples.

For example, fructose is not an evil poison. It isn't poisonous at all. It is a naturally occurring sugar with only about 10% of the fattening ability of glucose. Unless you know what you're on about, wild claims can just make you look silly, rather than being convincing or scary.



Also, you've talked about the TV a lot. Maybe you should turn it off sometimes; I guarantee you, if you eat less and move around more, you'll weigh less in a week.


----------



## sagehorn (Jun 23, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Maybe you have low metabolism.
> Probably eating a bit over and not moving might get some weight. :V



I think you mean a fast metabolism. Usually people with fast metabolism have a hard time holding weight.



> And no matter how much I try I hover around 110 pounds
> 
> I just don't understand how people become fat. Is there a trick to gaining weight?





Extra protein and weight training can add on muscle mass. 

As for other trick, laying around like a lump tends to help. :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 23, 2012)

sagehorn said:


> Extra protein and weight training can add on muscle mass.
> 
> As for other trick, laying around like a lump tends to help. :V



Learn2post properly.

What is it recently with the new guys failing to post properly? Does anyone bother giving the rules a quick read?


----------



## BRN (Jun 23, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Learn2post properly.
> 
> What is it recently with the new guys failing to post properly? Does anyone bother giving the rules a quick read?


I don't see what you're seeing o.e


----------



## Mentova (Jun 23, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Learn2post properly.
> 
> What is it recently with the new guys failing to post properly? Does anyone bother giving the rules a quick read?


Simmer down hotplate, no need to bitch them out. If someone double posts report it.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 23, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Simmer down hotplate, no need to bitch them out. If someone double posts report it.



You beat me to it.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 23, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> You beat me to it.



Still, even if you plan on reporting it don't make an angry post about them gosh darn newbies today in the thread. Just report and move on.

Anyways enough of this derail, back to the topic whatever it may be.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 23, 2012)

Mentova said:


> Still, even if you plan on reporting it don't make an angry post about them gosh darn newbies today in the thread. Just report and move on.
> 
> Anyways enough of this derail, back to the topic whatever it may be.



Aye Aye sir!

Moving swiftly on, I was actually thinking about this today and what War said. The only unhealthy food I have ever seen advertized on television are the big fast food chains. Most other unhealthy food such as what you'd buy in a supermarket is not advised as much, except perhaps in fliers when a store has specific items on special offer.

I was going to start a thread about the next thing I want to bring up but this thread is ideal for it. I think price of food may have a bearing on what people buy to eat. I have found that foods that are higher in calories, fat and sugars are generally cheaper than your low fat variations of the same foods. Also, some "healthier" foods aren't as healthy for you as you may think. Some of the Sainsbury's "be good to yourself" range has just as much sugars and fat in it as other products of the same or similar type but their "be good to yourself" range is more expensive. 

In fairness fast food commercials are tempting, but what War is forgetting is that people don't have to eat such fatty food every damn day of the week. War also forgets that it isn't just eating fatty foods and sugary foods alone that make people fat, being inactive a lot also contributes towards weight gain. What I find bizarre with War is, is that War is trying to say it's not a fat persons fault they are far. I hate to break it to you War but which ever way you try to twist it it is a fat persons fault they are overweight. It may not be their fault 100% in some cases, such as someone who fell into depression and comfort ate. In other cases it may be an illness which would make it entirely not their fault. As I have also previously said there is the genetic thing as well to consider.

Commercials may inspire people to buy certain things, but at the end of the day people still have a free choice to make, either they buy junk food, or they don't and buy good food. Neither the adverts or stores are forcing people to buy shit. Yes they may try to encourage us but they don't force us. So as they do not force us we still have that free choice.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm not sure it's recommended to encourage obesity, or are they talking about fursonas or fictional characters?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 23, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> I'm not sure it's recommended to encourage obesity, or are they talking about fursonas or fictional characters?



They're talking about the real thing though the OP has since left when everyone turned against it.


----------



## kendar (Jun 30, 2012)

greg-the-fox said:


> On the individual level no, but with one third of the US population obese, it really does affect all of us. All of those people put a massive drain on our resources, taxpayer dollars, and the environment. It's one thing to be obese, but _ choosing_ to be obese because of a _fetish_ is one of the most selfish and self-damaging things you can do, aside from smoking. And announcing that you're _proud_ to be obese is just infuriating.



_lol love and tolerance amirite? _


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 30, 2012)

My half sister had her friend pop over yesterday who's a rather large girl, she makes me look skinny. at an estimate I'd say at least 400lb, she's at least twice my size. Anyway she mentioned how she has put on weight, my sister asks what has changed in her diet and she said she hasn't changed anything. So I sat there thinking to myself "So you gained weight without any reasons for it? bullcrap" 

Then I find out from my sister after this girl leaves that all she eats is takeaways, pizza and basically the shit you shouldn't eat too much of. I also found out that her mother lends her money to buy the shit she eats. Sorry but that is wrong, that is just encouraging your kids to be unhealthy when you should be encouraging them to be healthy. 

I mean it's only a short flight of stairs to the flat where my sis and friend live and this girl was huffing and puffing by the time she got to the top. I know this girl is an adult and all but still parents shouldn't be encouraging poor health.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Jul 1, 2012)

Hope that Vivaldi Foxerz and his tuba isn't following you in the fursuit parade as he did for a certain greymuzzle at Furry Fiesta 2012.


----------



## Twinkles (Jul 2, 2012)

You know, taking notice of your differences and separating yourself from the general population just makes it OK for other people to do so. 
I'm thick, and I disagree with the concept of having fat pride. Self love and self confidence would be much more appropriate and healthy. 

Soon there is going to be left hand pride, small penis pride, big nose pride, bad breath pride.. 
This just isn't a good concept. Accept yourself, love yourself. Don't publicly display how your are different from the social ideal, it just reinforces it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 2, 2012)

Fuck I hate that grey muzzle term....



Fatty fatty fat fat!!!


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 2, 2012)

there is no pride in having a fetish

having pride in a fetish will lead to unhealthy habits of fetish practice


----------



## LemonJayde (Jul 2, 2012)

Like many of you have already said, this is nothing to be proud of. Not the fetish, not the real life, etc. I mean, youre free to d whatever you want, but to flaunt something like this like it's the Nobel Prize? Uh-uh. If this was slightly changed to "Fat furs wanting to lose weight" or something like that, there would be more respect. But this....this...has caused huge negative attention (no pun intended with the "huge" part.)


----------



## SiLJinned (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't really want to post on this thread and rather let it die, but I feel the need to say this;

There are a lot of myths about losing weight. To put it one way, some people are more prone to getting overweight than others. And humans are usually born with the preference for sugary and fatty foods, thus making it addictive for many. Why people like these kinds of foods so much is usually not about the advertising, but how cheap and good it tastes (well, for a lot of people anyway). Unhealthy foods are usually more convenient. For example, smoking is barely advertised these days, but people keep smoking because it's addictive/ pleasureable.

Your weight is mostly about your diet choice, rather than your physical activity. I don't exercise much and I'm by no means any close to overweight, but then I don't eat much junk food. It's probably also to do with my somewhat high metabolism. Of course, exercising can help lose weight, although by some means it tends to be temporary if you end up eating the same crap food again, as the aftermath of exercise makes you hungry.

I'm tired about hearing the calorie thing everywhere. Calories are simply the rate at which food gets burned. You are always burning calories. I don't belive that they do much to change peoples weight, at least not in its entirety, and I haven't really seen much proof behind it. I belive it's more to do with food that is high in fat and fast-digesting carbohydrates, which even counts some of foods that are actually thought to lose weight (well, they're not really as bad as refined sugar, but still can cause quite a response). Basically, the higher the GI index of the carbohydrate, the faster the insulin response you get, making you feel hungry, so you either feel miserable feeling that way (who likes feeling starved?), or pack on the weight back by eating the same crap. This isn't very well known, and there is a lot of evidence behind it. I know this from experience too, most of the supposedly healthy cereals, wholegrain or not, are just crap at keeping me full. I'll stick this link below which should explain more about it;

http://inthezonefitness.com/Bodyfat.htm

 No one should feel starved and I don't like when people say "Just eat less!". It's not as easy as that. It's also about the types of food you eat. Some people make themselves overweight unintentionally and just struggle why they can't keep it off. And hypothyroidism can trigger weight gain, a condition my Mum has sufferred from for many years. Fortunately since moving to South Korea she's actually lost a lot of weight.


----------



## BRN (Jul 2, 2012)

SiLJinned said:


> I don't really want to post on this thread and rather let it die, but I feel the need to say this;
> 
> There are a lot of myths about losing weight. To put it one way, some people are more prone to getting overweight than others. And humans are usually born with the preference for sugary and fatty foods, thus making it addictive for many. Why people like these kinds of foods so much is usually not about the advertising, but how cheap and good it tastes (well, for a lot of people anyway). Unhealthy foods are usually more convenient. For example, smoking is barely advertised these days, but people keep smoking because it's addictive/ pleasureable.
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong when I see this - I genuinely respect the factual nature of what you're saying. But the way you're phrasing it, and explaining it - it sounds a lot like rationalisation. Truth of the matter is that beyond local social pressures such as having your mom cook your own dinners, your weight is incredibly largely under your control even if it comes down to "you are what you eat".

Metabolic rates, carbohydrate content - these are true, existing things that do directly affect the rate at which you lose and gain weight. And any infomed dietician will argue with you when you say it's not really about how much you eat, but what you're eating; shove rice crackers down your throat until you pop and you'll be made of rice crackers; a fried, oily burger is still a fried oily burger. 

But what you're really suggesting is that we all eat food and some people are just, what, unlucky in the food lifestyle that they live? There is a conscious element - a _huge_ conscious element. Whether or not that's just being in denial about how much "bad" food you're eating, not caring, or refusing to inform yourself, all the way down to just simply refusing to make good choices in favour of convenient or tasty choices, there is a massive, very real, conscious involvement in choosing what you eat, and we should pay attention to that. It's simply not fair to society if overweight people can't take on at least partial blame for what is a genuine problem. 

And as you say, even your mother, who unfortunately had to suffer with her internal problems, has managed to lose weight.


----------



## SiLJinned (Jul 2, 2012)

SIX said:


> Don't get me wrong when I see this - I genuinely respect the factual nature of what you're saying. But the way you're phrasing it, and explaining it - it sounds a lot like rationalisation. Truth of the matter is that beyond local social pressures such as having your mom cook your own dinners, your weight is incredibly largely under your control even if it comes down to "you are what you eat".
> 
> Metabolic rates, carbohydrate content - these are true, existing things that do directly affect the rate at which you lose and gain weight. And any infomed dietician will argue with you when you say it's not really about how much you eat, but what you're eating; shove rice crackers down your throat until you pop and you'll be made of rice crackers; a fried, oily burger is still a fried oily burger.
> 
> ...



Of course, there will always be people who take an unhealthy way of eating, because of reluctancy, not liking healthy food, can lead into issues themselves. Some people just simply don't care about the circumstances because they are happy with what they eat/are and/or try to project their fetish in real life (if they have one). There's not really much I can say about it, as I don't like restating stuff people have already said before on the same thread, so my post probably sounded more rational than it was supposed to.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 4, 2012)

I have never had weight problems because I learned the concept of eating what the earth has to offer,not processed factory crap.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 4, 2012)

But I love processed factory crap:v


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 4, 2012)

Then go for it! I'm not stopping you.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 4, 2012)

Axlefox81 said:


> I have never had weight problems because I learned the concept of eating what the earth has to offer,not processed factory crap.



Eating shitty/unhealthy food every once in a while ain't gonna hurt; but many people don't exactly have a good idea of what _every once in a while_ means.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2012)

Axlefox81 said:


> I have never had weight problems because I learned the concept of eating what the earth has to offer,not processed factory crap.



Not everything out of a factory is crap.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 4, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Not everything out of a factory is crap.



And not everything the earth has to offer is good to eat.

In fact, where do you draw the line between natural and processed?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> And not everything the earth has to offer is good to eat.
> 
> In fact, where do you draw the line between natural and processed?



There is a lot of acidic fruits out there. They can cause damage to your teeth if you eat too much of it. 

The key is moderation of foods. Too much of one thing, either natural or processed is a bad thing. 

The problem I have had for months is getting myself motivated to do anything. I used to be out on my bike everyday, I used to be at my friends almost everyday seeing him, my half sister and niece and helping him with various stuff. but lately I just feel like the motivation just got up and left one night while I was asleep


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 4, 2012)

Ok, let me get this straight, I do eat healthy but once in a while I will go for some junk. I know I sounded strict in my other post but, we all gotta live a little right?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2012)

Axlefox81 said:


> Ok, let me get this straight, I do eat healthy but once in a while I will go for some junk. I know I sounded strict in my other post but, we all gotta live a little right?



Strict is an understatement. You made it sound like all processed food is bad when it isn't.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 4, 2012)

Dammit Randy you spilt my juice box


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 4, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Dammit Randy you spilt my juice box



It was my.....twin?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 4, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> There is a lot of acidic fruits out there. They can cause damage to your teeth if you eat too much of it.
> 
> The key is moderation of foods. Too much of one thing, either natural or processed is a bad thing.
> 
> The problem I have had for months is getting myself motivated to do anything. I used to be out on my bike everyday, I used to be at my friends almost everyday seeing him, my half sister and niece and helping him with various stuff. but lately I just feel like the motivation just got up and left one night while I was asleep



After it had sex with you, amirite?


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 4, 2012)

I said it was crap because none of it is real food, it's chemicals and garbage thrown together to look like food, end of topic.


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Jul 4, 2012)

This thread is the same thing as saying that you're proud of having cancer; lose the weight and beat the cancer then come back and take pride.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 5, 2012)

Axlefox81 said:


> I said it was crap because none of it is real food, it's chemicals and garbage thrown together to look like food, end of topic.



You are also forgetting that some procesed foods are rehydrated, which aren't all bad unless you eat in excess. There are a couple of Organic brands that make dried fruits and vegetables via machine.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 5, 2012)

Axlefox81 said:


> I said it was crap because none of it is real food, it's chemicals and garbage thrown together to look like food, end of topic.



>>laughingwhores.jpg

Good lord, do you even know how much preservatives and pesticides are in some of your "real foods"?  In the same manner, not all processed foods are bad either. Don't get me wrong, I love fresh veggies right out of the garden, but I'm not going to avoid everything that comes in a wrapper of some sort either.


----------



## KigRatel (Jul 5, 2012)

How is this thread not dead yet?


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 5, 2012)

KigRatel said:


> How is this thread not dead yet?



Fucking magic.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Fucking magic.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cq-NShfefks *dances*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 5, 2012)

Axlefox81 said:


> I said it was crap because none of it is real food, it's chemicals and garbage thrown together to look like food, end of topic.



So? the so called "real food" you eat have chemicals used in the growth of it, not to mention a lot of vegetables didn't start off as they are today but were modified. Frozen vegetables, nothing added to them, just picked, washed, packed, frozen and that is done in a factory. So I stand by what I said, not everything out of a factory is crap.

I purchased one of those George Forman fat reducing grilling machines, found it stupidly cheap in a charity shop (3.95pound sterling) The amount of fat and grease that runs off of burgers and sausages etc is astonishing, and yet people add to the fat by shallow frying them? 

I made a beef burger sandwich today (had no bread rolls) and used the Forman grill, the burgers came out a hell of a lot less greasy, felt less greasy and tasted less greasy. In fact they tasted better even if they were Sainsbury's cheap basics range.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 5, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> So? the so called "real food" you eat have chemicals used in the growth of it, not to mention a lot of vegetables didn't start off as they are today but were modified. Frozen vegetables, nothing added to them, just picked, washed, packed, frozen and that is done in a factory. So I stand by what I said, not everything out of a factory is crap.



I bet even frozen vegetables have pesticides in them...


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 5, 2012)

Do you think I'm digging up dirty vegetables from the ground or something? You buy organic things for reduced pesticides. Keep in mind this is how I go about my life, why do you take this as something like an offense? I'm only trying to put some friendly suggestions out there, if you don't like them, stop hating on me for the way I think of food.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 5, 2012)

Axlefox81 said:


> Do you think I'm digging up dirty vegetables from the ground or something? You buy organic things for reduced pesticides. Keep in mind this is how I go about my life, why do you take this as something like an offense? I'm only trying to put some friendly suggestions out there, if you don't like them, stop hating on me for the way I think of food.



No one is hating on you. We just said that you were not right to say all foods that come from factories are bad. Also, organic foods cost more than other fords, not everyone can afford it. Unfortunately if people want to eat healthier they have to pay a higher price for it.

I mean it's cheaper and better value for money to go buy bags of frozen veg than it is to buy it fresh. why? I have no idea as they are both the same veg it's just one is mass produced, bagged and frozen and one isn't. You also get more in the bags of frozen and they contain just as much nutrients. 

No one is hating on you for eating organically. I just personally think it's rather dumb to sit there and say all factory produce is bad. Especially since you can;t back that claim up, or at least failed too.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 5, 2012)

Axlefox81 said:


> Do you think I'm digging up dirty vegetables from the ground or something? You buy organic things for reduced pesticides. Keep in mind this is how I go about my life, why do you take this as something like an offense? I'm only trying to put some friendly suggestions out there, if you don't like them, stop hating on me for the way I think of food.



Like randy had stated, not all packaged foods are bad for you. There are organic foods that ARE frozen and packaged in a factory for consumer use.


----------



## Fhuzky (Jul 5, 2012)

Like everything else, there are limits.  This is in regards to food, weight, everything.  I absolutely love food, but I make it a point to stay conditioned.  

I used to be fat, but the lifestyle was so demanding.

As for food, if it hasn't killed the first 10 people who tried it, then I'd give it a try as well. Then I'd make my own conclusion based on what I have experienced, not read or heard.  Frozen/Canned Veggies/Fruits are good in health as long as you moderate, like anything else. Boiling them should rid the undesirables... If you are really concerned about chemicals and processing, simply buy the name brand if it makes you feel better, but unless you have actually been to the plant/farm/grounds, you can only assume based on what you "know" and what they (the company) tell you.  I hope those of you who are claiming to be health conscious, are not using microwaves often. http://www.marksdailyapple.com/microwave-safety/#axzz1znxLGMYj

But this is a fat pride thread, so I will make a Luther, then I will eat it in the manner of the fats...  Be back in 5 minutes.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 5, 2012)

Alright, I see your point. I'm really tired of this back and forth posting about a simple subject, let's just forget our differences in opinions and be friends.


----------

